# Our Maid of Honor...



## StriperAddict (Aug 14, 2010)

For Update: See post 14
=======================
Our Maid of Honor and dear friend Jill has been diagnosed with agressive lung cancer. She has started her kemo treatments this past week.

When my wife and I were married in '93 we had the best "M-C" handling the mike at our reception, Jill took to it like a trooper and that part of our video is so precious to us. Her faith and love over the years speaks volumes to us, although she is now out of GA, living in Ohio. 

My wife is taking this news real bad, she has known Jill over 30 years.

We will see her next month and do what we can to comfort our friend.

Bless ya'll for praying.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 14, 2010)

God bless prayers are sent for healing and comfort


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2010)

Prayers are added for her.


----------



## cmyoung (Aug 16, 2010)

she has prayers from us sent her way


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers sent for her and all of you,Walt. I pray also that she knows Jesus.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 16, 2010)

prayer sent brother


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2010)

sent!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

My wife and I will see her next week. Jill can't walk any longer and on Tuesday she gets a stint put in b/c her veins have collapsed and they need to get the meds and kemo in that way.  We will be there and do all we can to comfort our friend.

Thanks for praying.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 10, 2010)

Prayers lifted here.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 10, 2010)

my prayers sent


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Prayers sent for your friend Jill.  It is tough seeing someone you care deeply about going through such a tough time.  Prayers for you and your wife also.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

It was a great visit with Jill last week.  She was doing the best she could under the circumstances, kemo/radiation and all.  She loves the Lord and her spirit is above all this, I just hope & pray God keeps her around.  Of course, not my/our will but His...  just sayin.  
We will make another Ohio trip next month.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2012)

Update: our friend Jill is still with us, and ever so the holder of grace and faith in the midst of her trial.  
She has survived over 2 years with prayers and treatment. We look forward to see her again next month and share together our mutual joy in the Lord.  Her chemo treatments have taken away her physical strength, but as I was well reminded today in a message, when we are weak, He is our strength.  There is something great in the Lord I see as I hear her voice, and I will trust, with the rest of you, that my wife and I might humbly help and bless our dear friend in our October visit.
It will be an emotional visit as this could be the last we see of her on this "side".  We will still rejoice in our Lord, no matter when He calls.

Bless you brethren, for being a part... through prayer.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2012)

Prayers said for Jill and everyone around her.


----------



## Israel (Sep 13, 2012)

all glory to the one whose arm is not shortened, nor whose ear becomes heavy with our supplications.
Grace, mercy, peace...and victory...through Jesus Christ, and the faith in that name.
Continual blessings upon you and ALL of your household.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2012)

Obviously, God's work is being done in the life of this young lady.
I'm praying for her continued strengthening.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 14, 2012)

God bless all of you for taking time to pray and share.
I covet heaven on your behalf that your deepest needs are met from Him whose love is as vast as the ocean.

I'll post an update soon, especially after our visit.  Thanks again for prayer...


----------

